# Summer Squash Pasta



## Chez Nick (May 21, 2008)

Here is my recipe:

Ingredients:
1 crookneck squash; thinly sliced into pieces (a few zucchini would also work instead)
1 chopped onion (white preferably)
16 oz. angel hair pasta
1 cup of pesto approx.
1/2 cup of bechamel or other white sauce (adjust amounts of pesto and white sauce depending on your tastes) 
A sprinkle of Parmesan cheese
Capers (optional)

Instructions:

1: Boil some water in a pot.

2: Saute your onions and squash in an oiled pan until lightly browned. (Add in the capers at the last minute) Add your pasta into the boiling water and cook till al dente. Lightly warm your pesto and white sauce in a saucepan.

3: Drain the pasta and toss with pesto/white sauce and vegetables.

4: Sprinkle cheese over pasta. Serve in bowls and season to taste with salt and pepper. Enjoy!

Feel free to criticize!


Note: These measurements are not exact.


----------



## Chez Nick (May 21, 2008)

I guessed on the amounts of white sauce and pesto, so they are probably too much.


----------



## Chez Nick (May 22, 2008)

For a healthier alternative, don't add the white sauce.


----------



## Chez Nick (May 23, 2008)

Can someone just say if they like it? Or not?


----------



## suziquzie (May 23, 2008)

Nick it sounds like the bestest thing I will ever eat!!!!! 

better?


----------



## Chez Nick (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, that's good!


----------



## *amy* (May 23, 2008)

Like pasta & squash combos.  Thanks for sharing, Nick, & Welcome to DC.


----------



## QSis (May 23, 2008)

I would love this with some Italian sweet sausages on the side!  

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## suziquzie (May 23, 2008)

I put 'shrooms in mine too. usually garlic and EVOO but I never did it w/ pesto, that would be really much easier! 
OOOOO grill the zukes and yellow squash.....
Oh boy I feel a trip to the 'sto coming on!!!!! 
see Nick you did good!


----------



## Chez Nick (May 24, 2008)

I'm going to make this tonight I'll say how it turns out.


----------



## tdiprincess (May 24, 2008)

Sounds very yummy.. it would make a very good side dish... I'd use WW pasta and then add some beans to it maybe and either delete the white sauce.... or else make a healthier white sauce.. without all the creams... Will have to try it and let you know


----------



## Chez Nick (May 25, 2008)

I made this dish last night (with a few minor changes; e.g. adding some spices)
and everyone loved it .


----------



## kitchenelf (May 25, 2008)

Chez Nick said:
			
		

> Can someone just say if they like it? Or not?



If I were to make this I would leave out the white sauce.  It's such a GREAT summer dish without the heaviness of the white sauce.  Also, I might be tempted to roast some grape tomatoes in the oven and toss those in - YUM!  Also, I'd drizzle in some olive oil to add moisture.

Also, if you put the ingredients in separately, versus making an actual pesto, you will have a completely new dish but STILL with all those great flavors!


----------

